# Emach router information?



## Helianthus (Nov 8, 2012)

New member here,I found this site when trying to find information about Emach routers.Looks like a good site and I hope somebody here will have some knowledge to share.I have several years experience with CNC routers but not with USBCNC,which looks very promising.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, John.


----------

